

Givers & Takers - guglanisam
http://www.guglanisam.me/givers-and-takers 

======
noonespecial
Great thoughts. I've also always been fascinated by the choices people make in
careers. There are some professions that are almost exclusively concerned with
creating new value in the world. There are others that focus on taking value
that others have created and consuming it directly or moving it around.
There's a whole continuum in the middle.

Sounds like a whole new blog post of it's own.

~~~
guglanisam
The problem I think is that many people only think short term and hence focus
on taking value, they feel they start giving they wont be able to take. Where
as people who focus on long term know that if they give value now, in the long
run in will come back to them in multiples

